
Submit your finished script to Amazon Studios - richardboegli
https://storywriter.amazon.com/
======
AdmiralAsshat
The submission agreement would be worth reading:
[https://studios.amazon.com/help/submission-
agreement](https://studios.amazon.com/help/submission-agreement)

 _9\. Compensation. You will have no right to compensation in connection with
the exploitation of rights you grant under this Agreement._

The bullet above is puzzling. And no, I'm not taking it out-of-context: that's
the entire paragraph.

Are you waiving your right to actually be compensated if Amazon decides to
accept your script?

~~~
alain94040
_In this Agreement, you grant us rights to display, use, modify and distribute
Content on Amazon Studios. This Agreement does not grant us rights to create a
television series, movie, or other work based on your Submission_

They are saying you wont be compensated for your posting of your script,
that's all.

------
newjersey
Probably the most important part:
[https://storywriter.amazon.com/faq](https://storywriter.amazon.com/faq)

Is my script safe? Yes. Amazon encrypts your screenplay when storing it in the
cloud. We will not access or read your script unless you submit it to us for
consideration. To further protect your work, you can also register your
materials with the Writer's Guild of America.

Register your screenplay with the Writer's Guild of America, West
([https://www.wgawregistry.org](https://www.wgawregistry.org)) Register your
screenplay with Writer's Guild of America, East
([https://www.wgaeast.org/script_registration](https://www.wgaeast.org/script_registration))

~~~
yeukhon
> We will not access or read your script unless you submit it to us for
> consideration.

So the server side has zero knowledge and zero involvement with conversion? I
would expect this conversion to be done on the server side, however.

(seriously if you are gonna downvote, explain yourself, silence is insulting).

~~~
zo1
I'd imagine you're being down voted because you're nitpicking a technicality.
Sure, the server has some "involvement" in the content of your script while
processing/storing it. What they're probably saying is that no human person
will read/access your script.

When in doubt or a grey-area, rather err on the side of taking the "intention"
of what a person is saying, rather than the literal interpretation of all
their words.

~~~
yeukhon
Thank you for your input, but I think it is unfortunate that people see it
that way.

~~~
seivan
How would you solve it?

PGP and submit key when you want to submit your screenplay?

------
will_brown
Amazon has been accepting scripts for years, if they run the same program,
they can exercise an option to buy scripts for $250k for movies and iirc
$50k/tv show.

I applied to Amazon Studios legal team when I found out about the screen play
program (~2009) thinking it would have been a unique combo of tech and
entertainment law. Never heard back...

~~~
eclipxe
Shoot me your info, contact in profile.

------
6stringmerc
Yeah, I participated in one of the earliest rounds of when Amazon opened up
for submissions. Very clunky system. Lots of waiting, little feedback.

What happened?

They optioned 4-6 concepts and made pilots based on material from industry
players.

That stung quite a bit. I felt the whole setup was more of a publicity
generator than genuine avenue for discovery. Might be different this time
around, but I'm skeptical.

~~~
mchahn
> They optioned 4-6 concepts and made pilots based on material from industry
> players.

My daughter ran a screenplay critiquing service on the web. She read scripts
for her daytime job so it wasn't a scam. She gave the customers what she said
she would, for $50 a pop, but she felt guilty because none of the zillion
submitters had a chance of their script getting picked up.

~~~
6stringmerc
She worked directly for Amazon? That's the only situation I'm referencing.

I participated in a handful of other 'contest' like situations, one of which
also ticked me off because they changed the process to suit their own
preferences.

As in, the stated process was pay $40 (or $90 for 1 page of feedback), 3-5
finalists would be selected, brought in for interviews, and from there up to 3
winners would be chosen. What happened? They got so many submissions that they
broke out 5-7 different categories and had lists of 10 finalists within each
category, and were going to move to some other kind of judging platform
(social media votes?) in order to continue to narrow down to the eventual 3-5,
then winners.

That doesn't fit the definition of a scam, but it certainly isn't abiding by
the rules. I didn't bother with any charge-back on my card, but felt pretty
tempted at the time. "Contests" for art, in my experience, tend to be a waste
of time and money unfortunately, because the enticement is so damn strong.

~~~
mchahn
> She worked directly for Amazon? That's the only situation I'm referencing.

No, I was referring to a similar but different situation. The point was that
the odds of getting any script picked up was near zero unless you were in the
industry. A friend of my daughter's got one picked up but he's been working in
the industry in various capacities for ten years.

~~~
6stringmerc
Oh I know that to be the case, and never thought otherwise. In retrospect you
kind of validated my initial postulation - that Amazon's posturing that any
scripts or material by non-industry folks had a shot. Thus, if even one of
their first concepts had been sourced through Amazon Studios, I would have
tempered my critique with that information...

------
bribri
Amazon is investing engineering effort into screenwriting software...? They
think people are more likely to submit screenplays if they have a web editor?

------
jackgavigan
Does the drones/battlefield script in the animated gif remind anyone else of
"All Your Base Are Belong To Us"?

------
HillaryBriss
good luck with that

